# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  أقوال في الرجال

## Paradise

- عظماء الرجال هم عظماء في حبهم….. وأقوياء الرجال هم أقوياء في عواطفهم      
-  لابد من اجتناب الرجل الشرير حتى لو كان مزينا بالعلم لان الحية لاتكون اقل سما عندما تكون لابسه جوهره ثمينة على رأسها 

- الرجال ثلاثة : سابق ولاحق وماحق
O فالسابق الذي سبق بفضله 
O اللاحق الذي لحق بابيه في شرفه 
O والماحق الذي سحق شرف آبائه وأجداده 

 - ان الرجل الذي لا يهاب شيئاً لهو مقتدر وقوي كالذي يهابه كل إنسان

- الولد: صحيح يا آبت إن الرجل لا يعرف قيمة السعادة إلا بعد أن 
يتزوج ، الوالد : نعم يابني لان الشيء لا تعرف قيمته إلا بعد فقده 

 - ليس هناك رجل يمكن أن يصبح زعيما عظيما إلا إذا أحس بالسعادة تملأ صدره وهو يرى هؤلاء الذين يعملون يحققون بدورهم نجاحا كبير
 - عندما يشعر المرء بالأمان في بيته يتمني لو انه قام بمغامرة وعندما يقوم بمغامرة يتمني لو انه عاد إلىبيته ليعيش في أمان
 - أندر أنواع الشجاعة هي الشجاعة الفكرية 
 - كل رجل يصبح شاعرا إذا مسه الحب 
- في حياة كل رجل ثلاث نساء
امراه يحبها
امراه تحبه
امراة ينزوجها 

- عـــــــــنــــــــد ما ترى رجــــــــلا يفــــــــــتــــح باب الســــــــــيارة لزوجــــــــــــته
فثق ان احداهما جديده السيارة او الزوجه
-الزوج العاقل هوالذي يعترف بالخطأ حتى ولو لم يكن قد ارتكبه
- اذا خسر الرجل صديقه لأجل امرأة ، فانه يخسر المراة والصديق معا 
- الرجال هم السبب في عدم حب النساء للرجال
- الرجل يظل جاهلا بالصفات التي يكرهها في المرأة حتى يتزوج

----------


## بسبوس

مسا الخير الموضوع حلو بس في اشياء في صفات الرجل لم تذكر

----------


## زهره التوليب

*
- عـــــــــنــــــــد ما ترى رجــــــــلا يفــــــــــتــــح باب الســــــــــيارة لزوجــــــــــــته
فثق ان احداهما جديده السيارة او الزوجه*

عجبتني هاي العباره :Db465236ff:  والله الرجال بجننوا مابنعرف كيف نتعامل معهم وماي شي بيرضيهم
شكرا عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بس والله انو الرجال من الااااخر

شووووووووووكرن برادايس عموضوعك  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بردايس على الموضوع الحلو 

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## Paradise

> مسا الخير الموضوع حلو بس في اشياء في صفات الرجل لم تذكر


هذا ليس كل ما كتب عن الرجل 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة لمرورك

----------


## Paradise

> بس والله انو الرجال من الااااخر
> 
> شووووووووووكرن برادايس عموضوعك


أكييييد من الآخر 
مشكووووووور مهدي 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Paradise

شكرا mylife

----------


## عُبادة

- الرجال ثلاثة : سابق ولاحق وماحق
O فالسابق الذي سبق بفضله 
O اللاحق الذي لحق بابيه في شرفه 
O والماحق الذي سحق شرف آبائه وأجداده

كلام جميل جدا وحقيقي



- عـــــــــنــــــــد ما ترى رجــــــــلا يفــــــــــتــــح باب الســــــــــيارة لزوجــــــــــــته
فثق ان احداهما جديده السيارة او الزوجه

هههههه
جملة حلوة


الف شكر

----------


## Paradise

شكر كبير للشطناوي على مروره

----------


## ابن الاردن

-الزوج العاقل هوالذي يعترف بالخطأ حتى ولو لم يكن قد ارتكبه

مش لهدرجة يعني
 مشكورة صديقتي على الموضوع
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

> -الزوج العاقل هوالذي يعترف بالخطأ حتى ولو لم يكن قد ارتكبه
> 
> مش لهدرجة يعني
>  مشكورة صديقتي على الموضوع


أريح للزوج من وجع الراس والمشاكل
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة على كلامك

----------


## Paradise

شكرا محمد

----------


## فارس

للمهتمين بالعلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة والخلاف في وجهات النظر أنصحكم بقراءة كتاب "رجال من المريخ ونساء من الزهرة"

لتكتشف ان المسألة لا تتعدى سوء فهم من الطرفين وعدم تقدير احتياجات الرجل أو المرأة والتي تختلف عن نظيره

وشكرا على الموضوع وكنت أود لو يتم فتح موضوع خاص بهذا الخلاف الأزلي

----------


## فارس

اقتباس من الكتاب

أكثر شكوى تعبر عنها النساء من الرجال مفادها أن الرجال لا يستمعون...!!! فإما ان يتجاهلها الرجل كليا عندما تتكلم أو ينصت إليها لثوان معدودة...ويقيم ما يزعجها ثم يضع بتفاخر قبعة الخبير ويقدم لها حلا ليجعلها تشعر بتحسن ...إنه يضطرب عندما لا تقدر إيماءة الحب هذه حق قدرها ومهما كررت إخباره بأنه لا ينصت فإنه لا يستوعب ذلك ويستمر في القيام بنفس الفعل ...إنها تريد التعاطف وهو يظن أنها تريد حلولا...!!! 
وأكثر شكوى يعبر عنها الرجال من النساء هي أن النساء يحاولن دائما أن يغيرونهم.
عندما تحب امرأة رجلا تشعر أنها مسئولة عن معاونته ليتطور وتحاول مساعدته لتحسين طريقة عمله للأشياء فهي تقوم بتشكيل لجنة تحسين البيت...!؟ ويصبح شغلها الشاغل ومهما قاوم مساعدتها فإنها تصبر منتظرة أي فرصة لمساعدته أو لإخباره ما يفعل ...إنها تعتقد أنها تنميه بينما هو يشعر هو أنه متحكم فيه...!!!ويريد منها بدلا من ذلك أن تتقبله...

----------


## مدحت

مشكورة   على   الموضوع

----------


## Sad Story

الرجال كالارقام قيمتهم  عند مواضعهم

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## Paradise

شكرا لك Sad Story

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين جميعاً

----------

